# Irrational Thought of the Week



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

One of the main tenets of cognitive-behavioral therapy is that how a person feels is directly related to what a person is thinking. As we all know, we don't always think reasonably and rationally. Our thoughts can be distorted by our emotions, our past experiences, lack of information, etc. When we think in a distorted manner, we are likely to experience emotions that are overblown or unnecessary. CBT helps people to identify, challenge and replace thinking errors, thus reducing excessive, unhealthy emotionality. This helps a person to handle situations more calmly and effectively.Dealing with a disruptive physical disorder such as IBS can be stressful (how's that for an understatement). As emotions are stirred up by the disorder, thinking errors are common. As a new feature to this forum, eric and I thought that it might be helpful to post a common irrational thought each week, and ask board members to challenge the validity of the thought and replace it with a healthier, more rational thought. This replacement thought can then be used as what we CB therapists call "calming self-talk".If anyone wants to add an irrational thought to the list, just let us know.So, here is the first irrational thought: "I am only assured of feeling well if I stay close to home."------------------This input is provided solely for educational purposes and is not to be seen as a substitute for professional medical advice, diagnosis or treatment. Always consult a qualified professional about your personal medical needs and any questions you may have regarding this information. www.irritablebowel.net


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Dr. Bolen, I agree with your statements completely and would be glad to participate in this program. My instant thought on your suggested irrational thought is and old saying that goes " Home is where the heart is" to me that means peace and happiness comes from internal and not external. We can be happy and secure anywhere we go if we believe so. We can also be insecure and miserable in our own home if that's the decision we make. Thanks for the insight, Norb


----------



## AZmom1 (Dec 6, 1999)

"I am only assured of feeling well if I stay close to home."NEW:"I may not be "assured" of feeling well as I go farther from home, but I know it is healthy for me to practice doing it." Each time I go out of my area of comfort, I feel proud of my accomplishment, and know that each time I do it, it becomes easier and easier.AZ


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I'd think about several things.Is it really true that I never have IBS when I am at home?Or is it just easier to deal with when I am at home so having an attack at home isn't as scary/potentially embassasing.I'd think of the times when I did go out of the house and nothing bad happened, or that something bad happened only because I was so worried about it happening. (The if I hadn't been so worried I would have been OK).I'd remember that most places have restrooms and that most people will let me use it if I need it (as everyone's had a GI illness at one time or another and can sympathize with the I need to go now's).Also I'd plan ahead so I was prepared for a problem if it did happen so I could handle it easily (like have clean undies and baby wipes handy). Prove to myself that I can handle things if the worst were to happen.K.------------------I have no financial, academic, or any other stake in any commercial product mentioned by me.My story and what worked for me in greatly easing my IBS: http://www.ibsgroup.org/ubb/Forum17/HTML/000015.html


----------



## shyra22f (May 9, 2000)

Dear Dr.Bolen,You and Eric have come up with a GREAT idea! Being in CBT myself, this is what my therapist and I are working on, so to be able to practice changing these thoughts right here on the board will be great practice for me







Sometimes I have a hard time changing the rational thoughts. I'll change them to something that *I* think is rational, she'll repeat it back to me, and it's still not that rational. And yes, she refers to these thoughts as 'cognitive errors'. I work better with the "What if" statements, so in the same context as the above;"What if I don't feel well if I go far from home?"Instead of answering a negative question with a negative answer I find it helpful to answer a negative question with a positive question;"What if I DO feel well while I'm away from home?"The answer to that would be; I would feel more confident the next time I travel far from home based on my past positive experience.I hope those were okay! If there's any changes or improvements I can make to those statements I'd be open to opinions. Thanks







------------------"I'm not a failure if I don't make it - I'm a success because I tried"-unknown


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

"I'm only assured of feeling well if I stay close to home."New: "I'm never assured of feeling well Anywhere! I choose to go out & live as if I will feel well & prepare for the times I may not feel well. No one is assured 100% of the time that they will feel well if they are away from home. Everyone gets sick. I am better off than others cause I will be prepared for that eventuality if it occurs







Plus I know where most public restrooms are!







"BQ


----------



## Katrinca (Dec 4, 2000)

I love this idea! "I am only assured of feeling well if I stay close to home."To dispute this irrational thought, I would try and remember that there's no reason why I can't use public restrooms when I'm away from my house. Almost all places have a restroom, they may not be my ideal potty spot, but when it comes down to it, there will be a place to go if need be. Also, if I limit myself to only going out to places close to my house, am I doing it to avoid being sick while out or am I doing it to avoid the anxiety that I have when I do go out? [This message has been edited by Katrinca (edited 06-17-2001).]


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2001)

Excellent idea







thanks Dr B and EricBest RegardsMike


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I am reminded of the song, "Should I stay or should I go. If I go there will be trouble, and if I stay it will be double."I forgot who wrote it.The anxiety of staying home I believe sometimes adds to the symptoms.I have also noticed once you go somewhere and get involved and distracted, at least for me I am not thinking about my IBS. Yes there are sometimes, where it may get you no matter what, but I think you feel better on the whole when you push yourself to do things and have accomplishments small or large.Thanks Dr Bolen for doing this.







------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

Excellent responses! Each of you has offered helpful replacement thoughts that can be internalized by others.Avoidance of scary things only reduces anxiety in the short run. Each time you avoid facing something, anxiety rises in relationship to that thing. The best way to reduce the anxiety is to face your fears, take small steps, and walk through it. Each time a feared thing is faced, there is a reduction in the associated anxiety.Restricting yourself to staying home also can contribute to depression, as you are depriving yourself of social contact, pleasurable activities, and as some of you pointed out, the feeling of pride in your accomplishments.Good work, one and all.------------------This input is provided solely for educational purposes and is not to be seen as a substitute for professional medical advice, diagnosis or treatment. Always consult a qualified professional about your personal medical needs and any questions you may have regarding this information.www.irritablebowel.net


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

How funny Eric..Isn't that the Clash?I think...I enjoy the company of these people so I can overcome my fears.


----------



## BBolen Ph.D (Nov 9, 2000)

bump------------------This input is provided solely for educational purposes and is not to be seen as a substitute for professional medical advice, diagnosis or treatment. Always consult a qualified professional about your personal medical needs and any questions you may have regarding this information.www.irritablebowel.net


----------

